# Can uber Pax see what we rate them before rating us?



## Thanks84 (Apr 1, 2018)

so I stepped my conversation game up and instantly went from a 4.84 to a 4.88... I'm excited!

So then I came across a string of customers who for one reasons or another earned low ratings from me.

Instantly I'm back to a 4.84.

I watched a YouTube vid by rideshafe professor who claimed many pax don't rate instantly and that many Pax monitor they're rating? I didn't even know pax could see their rating ?!?!

Help with any insight! Happy Easter !


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

IMO, to keep the ratings bonafide, it would help if Pax ratings (at their end) were not updated in real time


----------



## Thanks84 (Apr 1, 2018)

So if i rate a guy low an it causes his rating to drop can he see it before rating me?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Pax can only see their updated rating after they have rated you so you have nothing to worry about regarding retaliation.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Pax can only see their updated rating after they have rated you so you have nothing to worry about regarding retaliation.


When is pax notified though? Before or after they rate. With any rating under 5, uber says they'll notify the pax.

If they notify before pax rates, retaliation is still a thing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> When is pax notified though? Before or after they rate. With any rating under 5, uber says they'll notify the pax.
> 
> If they notify before pax rates, retaliation is still a thing.


I highly doubt they notify pax at all. I'm going to do an experiment. I'll take a ride and ask the driver to rate me 1* and I'll see if it shows up. I'll post an update.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I highly doubt they notify pax at all. I'm going to do an experiment. I'll take a ride and ask the driver to rate me 1* and I'll see if it shows up. I'll post an update.


Be sure not to rate the driver right away, and see if the e-mail pops up before


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I actually asked my last uber driver to rate me 4 stars my rating didn't go down for about a week and I took no rides after


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I actually asked my last uber driver to rate me 4 stars my rating didn't go down for about a week and I took no rides after


Did you receive an e-mail or anything about you getting lower than 5*?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Did you receive an e-mail or anything about you getting lower than 5*?


I don't think so but I also told him to use the OTHER button and it went from 4.98 to 4.96, not sure if I need multiple or lower ratings to get one. I could ask them to give me another lower rating on my next trip lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't think so but I also told him to use the OTHER button


Hmm, if other doesn't send out an e-mail, nice loophole. I'll have to do what you did and another with a reason. See what happens.

Thank you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Hmm, if other doesn't send out an e-mail, nice loophole. I'll have to do what you did and another with a reason. See what happens.
> 
> Thank you.


Also not sure if they value 1 star vs 4 stars differently


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Be sure not to rate the driver right away, and see if the e-mail pops up before


Will do.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Will do.


Forgot to add, wait a couple of days to rate the driver to see if the email pops up before or after.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Forgot to add, wait a couple of days to rate the driver to see if the email pops up before or after.


Let's be safe and give it a week.


----------



## Thanks84 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> When is pax notified though? Before or after they rate. With any rating under 5, uber says they'll notify the pax.
> 
> If they notify before pax rates, retaliation is still a thing.


Great point


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Pax can’t see what we rate them at all. They wouldn’t even know about pax ratings if it weren’t for TV shows like Curb Your Enthusiasm pointing it out.

You should have the pax app. If you don’t, get it so you can see where the ants are piling up.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks84 said:


> so I stepped my conversation game up and instantly went from a 4.84 to a 4.88... I'm excited!
> 
> So then I came across a string of customers who for one reasons or another earned low ratings from me.
> 
> ...


Pax can't see what drivers rate them until they rate drivers. That's the one and only change uber recently made that was worthwhile.

I've been rating pax 100% honestly for 6 months and no retaliatory ratings- my rating is the exact same.


----------



## Mentalist (Mar 26, 2018)

So many months ago, when drivers rate pax, pax Average rating was updated instantly live. Pax could see it by refreshing the app. If driver rated 5, and pax rating was 4.71, and after the very last rating, the pax rating could go up something above 4.71, in which case, savvy pax would know, last driver gave the pax high ratio.

Unfortunately, vice versa was also true if driver gave anything less than 5 stars, rider could figure out by looking at averaged rating before and after. After being lower average . In which case, rider could leave retaliatory rating to the driver. While drivers have no choice but to give rating right after each trip instantly, pax could give drive rd a rating anytime.

Neither the driver nor pax can see exact rating given to each other on a trip but only average. If you as a driver, see your rating before a trip as something, 4.71, and after the trip, it goes down to something 4.67, then you know last pax gave you a low rating . Unfortunately , since last summer, you can not change rating for the pax as you could have done before to retaliate against that pax for low rating he gave to you.

Also, if your rating is averaged very high like 4.92, then single low rating may not lower your average rating on screen because the fraction and significant numbers in average would not change the two digit fraction you see on screen.

Also, note that only 1 third riders leave any rating to the driver. So, after last trip if you don't see change in total 5 star rating trip number, then it could mean one of two: either the pax never left any rating at least at that time, or gave driver less than 4 stars. In latter scenario, you might wanna keep an eye on average tolerating fluctuations or the tabular form with percent changes to figure out what the last pax might have given you. Again, it may not be 100 % accuracy there but sometimes, it does help.

Unless anything changed in recent weeks, above stands.


----------

